# Anthem Blue Cross hack ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What are you doing to protect yourself ... (and do you agree it was an inside job)


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I choose not to participate in helping Big Brother spy on me in an unconstitutional manner.


----------

